# Memphis Belle Movie Mockup



## Maxrobot1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I recall that the B-17 fuselage built for filming the 1991 movie "Memphis Belle" was saved and taken on tour. The last place I heard it went to was Australia. Does anyone know where it is now? 
This was used for all the interior shots of the crew interacting and was supposed to be completely accurate. I'd hate to think it was scrapped or sitting in a back alley somewheres.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2010)

For years its been at Movie World on the Gold Coast. It was set up against a blue screen and someone was usually pulled out of the crowd and thrown in the pilots seat to show the crowd how the special effects were used in the movie. I'm not sure if its there anymore though. Here's a pic I found on the net.
Memphis Belle 2 pictures from oceania photos on webshots


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Wildcat! 
Unfortunately it doesn't look like it will traveling back to the USA. At least people are getting to see it.


----------



## juanjose15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Memphis Belle.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B1U1TigJdI_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMDSFAYDV-Y_
"The Memphis Belle," directed by William Wyler, is a tribute to the crew of the United States Air Force's 324th Squadron, 91st Heavy Bomber Unit, an airplane more familiarly known as the Memphis Belle. At the beginning of the film, the Belle's crew had successfully completed twenty-four missions in the toughest theater of the air war in Europe, flying bombing raids deep into Nazi territory. Cameras accompany the Belle on its twenty-fifth mission. If the crew returns with its mission accomplished, they will qualify for release from active duty, to be sent home as teachers and heroes.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKzpTZSpUgE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Z_nONG7x8_
http://www.peliculasonlinegratis.co...ula-gratis/memphis-belle-video_d1e27e4f8.html
Saludos.


----------

